# Naruto 687 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

The drill is known. Predict. 



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

FLASHBACKS, RIN, RIN RIN RIN RIN RIN


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN

i predict it


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2014)

Naruto and sasuke train with bubbles to get used to the gravity


----------



## RBL (Jul 23, 2014)

i think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 23, 2014)

Either flashbacks or Kakashi revenge action.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2014)

*Chapter 687 Prediction*:   Final Goodbye

Starts with Kakashi saying his final farewell and then Obito disintegrates into nothingness.  Obito's death spurns on Naruto to do one of his famous talk-no-jutsu speeches.   But Kaguya fires another round and misses - Sakura is the cause.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito dies.

"No time to mourn, we're fighting for the world."

Things go downhill fast.  Kaguya fires killer bones at everybody.

Suddenly the bones all disappear just like the one going at Kakashi did.

Obito came back to life just in time to save everybody.

"Rin told me it wasn't time for me to die yet".


----------



## conradoserpa (Jul 23, 2014)

HAMURA COME BACK

PRIME HIRUZEN

HINATA, LEE, GAARA WAKE UP BECAUSE THEY DREAMED ABOUT NARUTO!

OROCHIMARU THE SAVIOR

PHOENIX OBITO

HYUUGAS BYAKUGAN SEAL SECRETS REVEAL

MINATO NEW ARMS

KAGUYA IS LYING TO ZETSU

CAPS LOCK


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 23, 2014)

Everyone's all sad and shit about Obito until they realize one important thing:

Sakura: Um, guys?

Kakashi: What?

Sakura: How are we supposed to get out of this dimension now that Obito's gone?

Black Zetsu: LOL!

Kaguya: _Warps away._


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito uses Izanagi.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 23, 2014)

Just die (for real this time) Obito, go in peace with your Rin now geez. That way we can focus on Hamura and get a Hyuuga history  back story!


----------



## vered (Jul 23, 2014)

Hagoromo perform the big jutsu with the hokages help and Obito dies,
I expect Naruto and Sasuke to fight Kaguya and perhaps to succeed in their attack.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 23, 2014)

Hagoromo uses his jutsu which drags everyone back int he "real world" and which prevents Kaguya from dimension jumping again.

And Obito dies.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito and Rin reunites, I got that right, somewhat  RIIIIIIIN.

Kakashi's face gets revealed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll be laughing my ass off if obito doesn't die though


----------



## Mateush (Jul 23, 2014)

I take suicide 

No idea. Perhaps switch to Hagoromo for the full chapter again, but I don't have hopes anymore.


----------



## King Jamal (Jul 23, 2014)

-Obito Kamuis Naruto and Sasuke before he dies
-Roll credits


----------



## Escargon (Jul 23, 2014)

The tree suddenly blooms, Obito tries to kamui the fruit but Hidan comes and eat it.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 23, 2014)

*Naruto 687 Prediction
Traitor*

_Obito shuts his eyes as the ash bones eats his body_
Sasuke: !! *This jutsu...*
_Sasuke activates chidori and touches Obito with it, causing him to scream in pain_
Naruto/Kakashi/Sakura/Kaguya: !!?
Naruto: Oi Sasuke what the hell are you doing?
Kakashi: ! The jutsu stopped?
Black Zetsu: *Damn...should have known he would notice with his sharingan*
Sasuke: This jutsu uses the earth style chakra, similar to that Akatsuki with the bombs.
Obito: De...eidara?
Sasuke: Unlike tiny explosions blowing up inside your body, it's decomposing your cells at an extremely fast rate. Lightning is greater than earth.
Black Zetsu: All you did was delay the inevitable, the jutsu already decomposed enough of his body, he's going to die shortly.
Kakashi: Sakura!
Sakura: ....there's nothing I can do.
Obito: It's..fine Kakashi....I was going to die no matter what.....
Naruto: .....yeah...when I revived him, it was temporary anyway...he was already dead.
Black Zetsu: Adjusting the gravity to allow us an accurate shot also benefited them, mother it would be best if we re adjusted the gravity and used that.
Kaguya: Very well.
_Everyone falls back to the ground from the gravity increasing_
Kakashi: Shit..like this I can't..
_Kaguya creates a bow and arrow from bone and points it at Naruto._
Sasuke: *She's aiming at Naruto!?* 
_Sasuke creates a susano shield around him_
Black Zetsu: You cannot stop this attack, this bone will pierce even the strongest shield, pin pointed with the byakugan for 100% accuracy as well as weighted to adjust to the gravity, you have to dodge it. 
Kaguya fires it.
Sasuke: !!
Naruto: !!
Obito: KAMUI!
Obito creates a portal with both eyes, sending the arrow inside.
Black Zetsu: You still have enough chakra to use kamui in that state...impressive.
Black Zetsu: !!!?
_Black zetsu notices Obito's eyes still bleeding and looking behind Kaguya_
_A portal opens behind Kaguya and and arrow comes out_
Black Zetsu: * this isn't kamui, this is a new jutsu...similar to mothers...it's even shot directly behind her blind spot.*
Obito: That's my true power...the power of both eyes....
Black Zetsu: I have to move the arrow, just by a bit....no other choice.
_Black Zetsu jumps out of Kaguya and takes the hit but shifts it at the same time to miss her._
_Black Zetsu starts decomposing_
Obito: You are a traitor to akatsuki....and traitors die....I'll take you with me to the afterlife.
_Kaguya looks at Black Zetsu_
Black Zetsu: Mother...,I failed you...
_Kaguya shows no emotion._
Kakashi: Amazing, Obito...you.
Kakashi: !!?
Naruto: !
_Obito has his head down and blood dripping from his eyes, in his hand are both his eyes_
Sakura: Is he...
Sasuke: Yeah...he's dead.
Kakashi: Obito...I won't let your eyes go waste. 
_panel shows Decomposed Black Zetsu and Obito lying on the ground dead_
-------------------------------
Hagoromo: Almost there.
All 4 hokages are channeling their chakra in one area
Hagoromo: When my mother jumps dimensions, she has to take every living soul with her, you never followed because youre all dead.
Tobirama: And this will work?
Hagoromo: Yes, it will.
Hagoromo claps his hands.
Hagoromo: Rin Tensei no jutsu!
*Chapter end*


----------



## V i r u s (Jul 23, 2014)

I think kabuto will defeat kaguya soon


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 23, 2014)

1st page-Obito dies.
Rest of the chapter-Obito and Rin fuck, Naruto is now a hentai manga.
Get ready for The Last Naruto Movie, now that he's old enough Kishi can make him do the sex without any issues of underage shit. 

Obito dies...maybe...probably not...although he could...might be brought back after everything is dealt with...but he could stay dead...fuck I don't know anymore I just want to see Zetsu being cute.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito's final flashbacks.

Potentially Minato arriving just in time to have his final "farewell" talk with Obito and promising to join him and Rin soon.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 23, 2014)

Kakashi will awaken a sharingan or doujutsu when Obito dies!


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 23, 2014)

Full chapter will be Obito saying his good byes as he dies. Naruto and Sasuke get up at the end. 
That is more or less it. You now Kishi is going to milk the hell out of this.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 23, 2014)

Here you go again dude, its impossible unless Kakashi is a half Uchiha.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito saves final flashback


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito: Rin we can finally bang
Rin: lol when did I ever like you? And wtf happened to your face?


----------



## V i r u s (Jul 24, 2014)

Kabuto is the one who will defeat kaguya


----------



## The greatest evil (Jul 24, 2014)

^
Ur boy is dreaming now


----------



## V i r u s (Jul 24, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> ^
> Ur boy is dreaming now



No  
He didn't fall on the tsukuyomi

Kabuto will defeat kaguya


----------



## Rosi (Jul 24, 2014)

Obito and Rin have some private time


----------



## The greatest evil (Jul 24, 2014)

^
She just 10 years old girl


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> ^
> She just 10 years old girl



She's not ten years old anymore. . She's probably an full grown ghost. .


----------



## Njaa (Jul 24, 2014)

I know it's going to be some Obito death flashback and shit but god i hope not. What I'd like to see though, is what are the kages and Hagoromo up to? Is the Jutsu about busting people out of IT, or will in some way bring back Kaguya and Naruto & company back to the "real" world and somehow seal Kaguya's 3rd eye preventing her from dimension skipping.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 24, 2014)

Obito lies on the ground envisioning Rin holding out her hand to warmly welcome him into the afterlife. Just before he can grab her hand she suddenly vanishes before his eyes and he is absolutely crestfallen. 

Naruto uses his Yang seal to save Obito from death.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2014)

the jutsu Hagoromo may do with the Hokages probably will bring Kaguya and the others to the Ninja world
and stops her from using her dimension shifting...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 25, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Naruto uses his Yang seal to save Obito from death.



Obito then kills Naruto for cockblocking him from Rin.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 25, 2014)

Naruto makes Rin Kage Bunshin, and Obito shouts, wait, i dont wanan die anymore..


----------



## RBL (Jul 25, 2014)

V i r u s said:


> No
> He didn't fall on the tsukuyomi
> 
> Kabuto will defeat kaguya



well your predictions do have some great potential, the way they are written, remind me of mines, and i've predicted many things already, but i don't really see kabuto defeating kaguya, i think neji is going to revive first.


----------



## Jad (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm gonna do Brandon one better.

Weekly prediction:

Rock Lee goes drunken gated mode.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 26, 2014)

lol @ all these people who think Obito is going to die next chapter


----------



## Azula (Jul 26, 2014)

We get some panels of obito going to the after life where he meets rin in adult form


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 26, 2014)

Obito and Kakashi flashback development, Sakura Developement. Sasuke shows some more doujutsu power.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 26, 2014)

Obito dies hopefully.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 26, 2014)

We cut back to the dream world


----------



## lain2501 (Jul 26, 2014)

I predict that Obito will die, I know I am taking huge risk in that.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 26, 2014)

I predict Obito's death!!!


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 26, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke manage to seal Kaguya along with all the chakra in the world, thus losing their ninjas powers.

Unfortunately they didn't manage this in time and everyone is turned into Zetsus.

The "New Era Opening" is a gritty, post-apocalyptic zombie thriller wherein Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi try to survive as the only remaining humans in a world overrun by zetsus.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Naruto and Sasuke manage to seal Kaguya along with all the chakra in the world, thus losing their ninjas powers.
> 
> Unfortunately they didn't manage this in time and everyone is turned into Zetsus.
> 
> The "New Era Opening" is a gritty, post-apocalyptic zombie thriller wherein Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi try to survive as the only remaining humans in a world overrun by zetsus.


Suddenly I got interested.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 26, 2014)

i predict kaguya kills Obito


----------



## The greatest evil (Jul 26, 2014)

If obito died i make this day a holiday


----------



## mlc818 (Jul 26, 2014)

Obito uses Izanagi and/or gives Kakashi his eye(s) after some time thinking of Rin.  Otherwise he might survive but be seriously injured and weakened due to being a former Juubi jin, or he could perhaps be healed by Naruto and Sasuke's powers.  As others have mentioned, they still need Obito's eyes to travel between dimensions, so unless he can teach Sasuke he needs to survive or give his eyes to Sasuke.  It would be absurd if Kaguya now forgot about her previous plan of splitting up Naruto and Sasuke, now that they would have no way to fight back against that without Obito, so it seems as if Kamui should still be necessary. (even if it's as simple as Obito telling Sasuke how to use his new power in a similar way)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 26, 2014)

Rin.

Just Rin.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't see Obito living, at least not through Izanagi. His internal thoughts demonstrate that this is a willing sacrifice. Unless he's thinks Kaguya can read minds there'd be no point to what he's thinking just to lolIzangi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2014)

Now we have to sit through six weeks of Kakashi, Rin, Obito flashbacks — same shit we have seen 1,000 times already.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2014)

Flashbacks. Obito death drawn out to like three or four pages before the end of the chapter.

Maybe some type of interesting twist or something.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> lol @ all these people who think Obito is going to die next chapter


Why wouldn't he? We've seen the effect of the bones.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2014)

So now that Obito dies, how are they going to get back to their original dimension?

Looks like Kakashi will get some new eyes. Either that or Kaguya's getting defeated in the next few chapters and her dimensions dissolve.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Now we have to sit through six weeks of Kakashi, Rin, Obito flashbacks — same shit we have seen 1,000 times already.



We've seen pretty much everything in this manga 1,000 times already.

We're on our 3rd NaruSasu vs the big baddie fight in a row at the moment.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Rin.
> 
> Just Rin.



I want a 18 pages chapter filled with full-page Rin photos with no words


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

enter: orochimaru's dream


----------



## Shattering (Jul 27, 2014)

If we get another flashback of Obito's p*d*p**** desires I will break a wall with me head in a desperate attempt to save my brain from cancer.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 27, 2014)

> The "New Era Opening" is a *gritty, post-apocalyptic zombie thriller* wherein Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi try to survive as the only remaining humans in a world overrun by zetsus.



You've seen one, you've seen them all


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> We've seen pretty much everything in this manga 1,000 times already.
> 
> We're on our 3rd NaruSasu vs the big baddie fight in a row at the moment.



True.

But nothing is worst than Rin.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2014)

Obito dies and rin welcomes him ti the afterlife


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Obito enters the afterlife.

Rin's dating some other guy, since, y'know, she's a normal human being and it's been like 20 years so she's moved on.


----------



## takL (Jul 27, 2014)

there d be no more obitos flashback. he'll die there unless kaguya decides to keep him alive.
not to mention that hes very likely to be rinnetenseid alongside with the casualties of this war he started.

i predict the edo hokages doing  terrific things at hagoromos direction.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2014)

Hahaha zombie thriller.

Chapter is either flashback or more action. I actually don't think Obito will die since we always get some sort of twist when something is about to happen as a chapter ends.


----------



## herobito (Jul 27, 2014)

obito will be rin tensei'd.  maybe warp away instead of us watching him turn to dust.  i couldnt take that.  
still, that gedo arm....


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2014)

*I'm not sure i should post it in here or not but it is connected to the fate of the manga after all.
I posted in the movie section a bit of info i found from the new movie site and 2ch:*



> Well I've got a little bit of info from the sketches and a comment on 2ch.
> *This is the official naruto movie site:*
> Shonen Jump website
> in the about the movie section you can see the sketches in greater detail which reveals to us an interesting piece of information:
> ...


*Another thing i noticed that only us manga readers can understand is a certain addition to older Naruto's design:*



> Whether there will be a part 3 or whether it will continue in the movie is yet to be seen,but right now i found an evidence as to why This Older Naruto signifies the continuation of the manga's story line in some sort of format(movie and or manga)
> Look at the casual Naruto's design(when not in mission): His right Hand is bandaged like Lee's.
> Even in the mission sketch you can barely see it but the right hand is bandaged.The same right hand which has the sun tatoo and possesses Hagoromo's powers. We only need to wait and see Sasuke's design to confirm it by looking at his left hand's design.
> This is a definite proof in my opinion that this Naruto's design is as legit as it gets and goes beyond the current event in the manga.
> Who knows perhaps the "New era project " which the movie is part of is indeed an announcement of a part 3 pf some sort or an epilogue part.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 27, 2014)

Shattering said:


> If we get another flashback of Obito's p*d*p**** desires I will break a wall with me head in a desperate attempt to save my brain from cancer.



You're going to break your head against a wall because of your gross ass head canons about pedophilia being inserted in when it otherwise wouldn't even be a factor?  

Uhhh sure, knock yourself out there or whatever.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2014)

I think Hagoromo's jutsu will either be:

Bringing everyone out of Kaguya's dimensions
Breaking Mugen Tsukuyomi so Naruto and Sasuke can focus on sealing Kaguya


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

i think his jutsu will break everyone resulting in kaguya losing all her chakra as she feeds on their chakra.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 27, 2014)

Still waiting for something exciting to happen.

I've been bored out of my skull through the whole thing.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 27, 2014)

vered said:


> *I'm not sure i should post it in here or not but it is connected to the fate of the manga after all.
> I posted in the movie section a bit of info i found from the new movie site and 2ch:*
> 
> 
> *Another thing i noticed that only us manga readers can understand is a certain addition to older Naruto's design:*



Some of you are way too stubborn with this whole part 3 stuff, the author is tired of Naruto his oneshot projects prove it again and again they are not even related, he has said the manga is close to the end asking us the readers to keep following it a little bit more untill it happens, he wasn't even sure if he was going to be in the shonen jump thing this year, the sale numbers keep going down week after week...

How much do you need to understand this is about to end and for a good reason?


----------



## Addy (Jul 27, 2014)

the only reason part 3 will not happen is because kishi doesnt  care anymore about Naruto. you really don't need to have official statements to know how bad his writing is getting  with each chapter  :/


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Some of you are way too stubborn with this whole part 3 stuff, the author is tired of Naruto his oneshot projects prove it again and again they are not even related, he has said the manga is close to the end asking us the readers to keep following it a little bit more untill it happens, he wasn't even sure if he was going to be in the shonen jump thing this year, the sale numbers keep going down week after week...
> 
> How much do you need to understand this is about to end and for a good reason?



The series have been doing okay the numbers do not look as bad as you state the manga ranks in the top 5 in sales ever years. In the last 3 years naruto has not fallen below 5 place. And this year it is in fourth places so far. It may not be the top but it is far from as bad as you mention. And in the weekly ratings it is usually in the top 5 as well. Idk if they will be a part 3 or not but if there is kishi will still be selling and making money.






As for the chapter I think we will see a final flashback for obito where he says his good bye. Maybe we will see a little of what the Kages are doing with RS but most of the chapter will probably be rin related.


----------



## Jad (Jul 27, 2014)

You know, if Kishimoto wanted to. He could hand the reigns of the manga over to one of his editors (Springtime of Youth mangaka maybe) and have him do Part-3. Whereas Kishimoto could just supervise the manga but not actually be too involved, so he can move on, but also cash-in still. One way or another, Naruto is a cash cow (merchandise, games, manga etc..)


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 27, 2014)

Are we getting a chapter tuesday night/wednesday morning, or is there a break this week? I remember hearing about an upcoming break.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2014)

Kaguya takes things up another notch.

More Rinnegan feats.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Jad said:


> You know, if Kishimoto wanted to. He could hand the reigns of the manga over to one of his editors (Springtime of Youth mangaka maybe) and have him do Part-3. Whereas Kishimoto could just supervise the manga but not actually be too involved, so he can move on, but also cash-in still. One way or another, Naruto is a cash cow (merchandise, games, manga etc..)



So, DBGT 2.0? Super Ultra SSJ4 EMS Sharingan, kill Uchiha cats to unlock?

Let's not and say we did.

Actually, let's just not.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't really care what happens since it's just going too be filled with Rin shit hopefully Kishimoto will finally give us Hamura or hopefully Hagoromo will finish his jutsu.



ShinobisWill said:


> Are we getting a chapter tuesday night/wednesday morning, or is there a break this week? I remember hearing about an upcoming break.


We have a chapter next week and the week afterwards is a double issue so there's a break for two weeks after that one.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Jul 28, 2014)

*Chapter 687: Just Fucking Die Already!*

Kakashi: Obito...you..

Obito: I should have died under that rock....but maybe this was the true purpose of me surviving.

Sasuke: Not really. We wouldn't be in this shitty situation if it wasn't for-

Kakashi: ANYWAY...yes Obito, it was fate. I will carry on your will and Rin's with me forever.
----------------------------------------
Obito begins to disintegrate
----------------------------------------
Sakura: He's dying...

_Obito's body sways in the wind_

Kaguya: I can't sense his chakra...

Sasuke: So...he's dead?

Sakura: It seems so.

_There's an Awkward Silence_

Naruto: FUCKING FINALLY! How did that twat live for so long? I rasengan'd him in the HEAD! THE. FUCKING. HEAD. And this bitch lives longer than Madara. I HONESTLY feel like i've been constipated for this whole battle, just waiting for that shithead to kick the bucket. I swear...all I did was touch his chest and he's back to life. I was just trying to give you his Sharingan, Kakashi Sensei!
Am I RIGHT, Black Zetsu?

Black Zetsu: I have to agree, Obito's bitch-ass was gettin' on my nerves.

Kakashi:...

Sasuke: I actually have to agree with you Naruto...

Sakura: I agree with you too Nar--

Sasuke: Fuck off Sakura, you ugly pink-haired thot.

Sakura: <3 u too Sasuke!
----------------------------------------
_Suddenly, Obito swirls out of the air with Kamui while his dead body poofs into smoke_
----------------------------------------
Obito: I've been using a shadow clone this WHOLE time! Because FUCK plot devices!

Kakashi suddenly appears behind Obito and shoves a raikiri through his face

Kakashi: JUST FUCKING DIE ALREADY!

Next Chapter: Kaguya reveals her fourth son, Michael Jackson! Will Team 7 be able to stop the King of Pop?! Will ANYONE comment on Michael's eery resemblance to Orochimaru? Does this scenario make Sasuke's rape-trauma re-emerge?

STAY TUNED TO FIND OUT.


----------



## RBL (Jul 28, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't really care what happens since it's just going too be filled with Rin shit hopefully Kishimoto will finally give us Hamura or hopefully Hagoromo will finish his jutsu.
> 
> We have a chapter next week and the week afterwards is a double issue so there's a break for two weeks after that one.



tbh i rather see more rin shit, than this hagoromo,hamura, kaguya and the 'royal-god' family, it's so  freaking boring.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 28, 2014)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> *Chapter 687: Just Fucking Die Already!*
> 
> Kakashi: Obito...you..
> 
> ...



This is great.  You should do parody prediction chapters all the time.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2014)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> *Chapter 687: Just Fucking Die Already!*
> 
> Kakashi: Obito...you..
> 
> ...



That would be AMAZING. 



Brandon Lee said:


> tbh i rather see more rin shit, than this hagoromo,hamura, kaguya and the 'royal-god' family, it's so  freaking boring.



I agree, this whole Kaguya and her family thing ruined the manga for me.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't wait till Obito FINALLY dies... God damnit... So overdone... even he hasn't even shown Susanoo... But he has to die finally.

Most likely the whole chapter will be him crying about Rin... BlaBla.

But on the other hand I bet Madara will come back... This manga is seriously one big ass freak show. Wouldn't be suprised if Obito will be Edo Tenseid later on once again


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2014)

If madara returned, it would be just to revive everyone with RT. He has no other purpose/reason to stay around.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Jul 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> If madara returned, it would be just to revive everyone with RT. He has no other purpose/reason to stay around.



Exactly. After watching through Kaguya all the shit happening, he'll change sides. Kishi loves it, and we have already seen that lots of characters have done the same experimenting the flow of this story trapped inside someone else (Orochimaru into Kabuto; mainly Minato, Kushina, Kyuubi into Naruto; Obito through Kakashi's sharingan connection). Madara will fall to NaruSasu's mutual love, and then will do something to compensate all he has done. And we know, Shikaku, Inoichi, Ao and over all of them Neji, won't stay dead.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 28, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't really care what happens since it's just going too be filled with Rin shit hopefully Kishimoto will finally give us Hamura or hopefully Hagoromo will finish his jutsu.
> 
> We have a chapter next week and the week afterwards is a double issue so there's a break for two weeks after that one.



Hagoromo did say they have to hurry 'cause there is no time, so it should be in this chapter.

Unless he meant it in Namek minutes.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 28, 2014)

I just want to see kakashi getting sage chakra and rinnegan or sharingan.  Aka power up


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2014)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> Obito: I've been using a shadow clone this WHOLE time! Because FUCK plot devices!
> 
> Kakashi suddenly appears behind Obito and shoves a raikiri through his face
> 
> ...


I laughed a little too hard


----------



## Mariko (Jul 28, 2014)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> Next Chapter: *Kaguya reveals her fourth son, Michael Jackson! Will Team 7 be able to stop the King of Pop?!* Will ANYONE comment on Michael's eery resemblance to Orochimaru? Does this scenario make Sasuke's rape-trauma re-emerge?
> 
> STAY TUNED TO FIND OUT.



Nope, it's her father... (look at the last panel)


----------



## X Pain X (Jul 28, 2014)

Michael Jackson: "This isn't even my final form!"  

Cue 20 years of appearance changes happening in a few minutes.

Naruto: "He keeps getting whiter!"

Kakashi: "Is this a genjutsu?"


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2014)

Rinnegan, Rinnegan, Rinnegan. You know, the usual for me. More Rinnegan feats fuels my desire to continue reading Kishi's work.

Rinnegan until I die.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 28, 2014)

The Kages and Hago lands on center dimension that Naruto clone marked in 685


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> The Kages and Hago lands on center dimension that Naruto clone marked in 685



Obito marked the core dimension so he could return there later with Kamui.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan, Rinnegan, Rinnegan. You know, the usual for me. More Rinnegan feats fuels my desire to continue reading Kishi's work.
> 
> Rinnegan until I die.



Just as long as it isn't yet another uneventful chapter.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 28, 2014)

Chapter 687: Sakura's Manicure


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 28, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> The Kages and Hago lands on center dimension that Naruto clone marked in 685



Only Obito marked the dimension. Naruto never said or showed that he marked anything.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 29, 2014)

Prepare for FLASHBACKS o yes TONS OF FLASHBACKS. And a little teaser. So yea not this one but the one coming after this one, is suppose to be good. So


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Prepare for FLASHBACKS o yes TONS OF FLASHBACKS. And a little teaser. So yea not this one but the one coming after this one, is suppose to be good. So



spoiler:

the teaser we will get is actually for the flashback of the chapter ck


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh shit. I forgot character deaths are accompanied by flashbacks. Maybe since Obito died like 3 times and got like 5 flashbacks. Maybe JUST MAYBE kishi will skip the flashback.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. I forgot character deaths are accompanied by flashbacks. Maybe since Obito died like 3 times and got like 5 flashbacks. Maybe JUST MAYBE kishi will skip the timeskip.



skip flashbacks, massashi kishimoto? 
[YOUTUBE]Zo4EKQfSdJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2014)

Obito will slowly crumble away, looking at Kakashi and said he's sorry. Then RIN. There's no way of avoiding that bitch with Obito around 

Make it short Kishi


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jul 29, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Prepare for FLASHBACKS o yes TONS OF FLASHBACKS. And a little teaser. So yea not this one but the one coming after this one, is suppose to be good. So



Flashbacks, why? Wait, Obito is dying, shit, you're right . Another lost chapter


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 29, 2014)

I was so disengaged from last week chapter that I forgot Obito 'died.'
That says alot.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jul 29, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> I was so disengaged from last week chapter that I forgot Obito 'died.'
> That says alot.



I don't blame you.

When someone supposedly 'dies' 5 times in a story, the suspense is kind of lost...


----------



## Kishido (Jul 29, 2014)

Obito: Rin I'm coming
Kakashi: Nooooooooooo
Sasuke: DIEEEEEEEEEEE finally

Naruto puts his Jesus hand on him and Obito is fine

Kakashi: Thank You Naruto!
Obito: Fuck you... I wanted to be with my RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN *becomes evil*
Sasuke: You see ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... That's why I want to become Hokage


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 29, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. I forgot character deaths are accompanied by flashbacks. Maybe since Obito died like 3 times and got like 5 flashbacks. Maybe JUST MAYBE kishi will skip the flashback.



Ain't gonna happen in a million years, bruh...


----------



## Faustus (Jul 29, 2014)

People wish Obito's death this much  Even the poor bitch wants to die himself, only Kishi has numerous ways to disappoint you all:
1. Izanagi
2. Sudden Susanoo awakening
3. And last but most important - Madara did something with Obito's heart when he realised Obito removed the puppet seal. That was shown _on purpose_, obviously. There is some fail-save in his heart, maybe Madara will posses his body when triggered by the lose of will to live or some shit like that


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Obito: Rin I'm coming
> Kakashi: Nooooooooooo
> Sasuke: DIEEEEEEEEEEE finally
> 
> ...



Lol, This. Yes!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 29, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> I don't blame you.
> 
> When someone supposedly 'dies' 5 times in a story, the suspense is kind of lost...



I remember now. Lol.
When I saw Kakashi was about to 'die' I DID feel a way. I was fucking worried. I took a good minute to click and turn the page.

It seems the manga kinda still gets to me here and there. Lmao


----------



## Mariko (Jul 29, 2014)

Faustus said:


> People wish Obito's death this much  Even the poor bitch wants to die himself, only Kishi has numerous ways to disappoint you all:
> 1. Izanagi
> 2. Sudden Susanoo awakening
> 3. And last but most important - Madara did something with Obito's heart when he realised Obito removed the puppet seal. That was shown _on purpose_, obviously. There is some fail-save in his heart, maybe Madara will posses his body when triggered by the lose of will to live or some shit like that



We're not in game of throne and Kishi doesn't have George R. R. Martin's writting skills, so I really hope him to have made Obito survive all this shit for good reasons and not just a one panel pathetic suicidal move...


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2014)

Does it really matter if Obito dies or not? Madara will return and redeem himself, with the Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 29, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> I was so disengaged from last week chapter that I forgot Obito 'died.'
> That says alot.



Same here. Good to know others felt the same and not just me starting to develop Alzheimer.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmmm, Obito Dies, then Kakashi Flashbacks, then Kakashi will become enrage, either he gets a new powerup or he gets the MS. 1 page Kages...
But I give theast page to Kakashi


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2014)

But is this really it? A stick plunged into your stomach?

What a boring way to die.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 29, 2014)

Luiz said:


> But is this really it? A stick plunged into your stomach?
> 
> What a boring way to die.


Did you forget what happened to Naruto's clone? Obito will get vaporized.

orphanage
I noticed Kakashi was gonna get a stick in his dick.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 29, 2014)

Kaguya might lose her strength next chapter, and BZ takes over.


----------



## Yuna (Jul 29, 2014)

Faustus said:


> People wish Obito's death this much  Even the poor bitch wants to die himself, only Kishi has numerous ways to disappoint you all:
> 1. Izanagi
> *2. Sudden Susanoo awakening*
> 3. And last but most important - Madara did something with Obito's heart when he realised Obito removed the puppet seal. That was shown _on purpose_, obviously. There is some fail-save in his heart, maybe Madara will posses his body when triggered by the lose of will to live or some shit like that


Susano'o heals wounds and protects from disintegration now?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 29, 2014)

I predict Obito meet Rin on the path of death, telling him he must survive in order to achieve his goals. 

Then he wakes up, telling everyone he wants to become the next hokage. 

The clusterfuck starts.


----------



## chan (Jul 29, 2014)

We gonna see some serious flashbacks/obito+rin bs.
i hope we get to see the hokages


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2014)

If there is going to be some Obito flashbacks, we better see how he took control of Yagura and why Isobu was taken from him. Kishi should've done a flashback on that a long time ago.


----------



## chan (Jul 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> If there is going to be some Obito flashbacks, we better see how he took control of Yagura and why Isobu was taken from him. Kishi should've done a flashback on that a long time ago.



i think its to late for that. this wouldn't match with the battle right now.


----------



## mlc818 (Jul 29, 2014)

X Pain X said:


> Michael Jackson: "This isn't even my final form!"
> 
> Cue 20 years of appearance changes happening in a few minutes.
> 
> ...



Calling it now, Orochimaru is Jackson and final villain.  His childlike sense of wonder allowed him to cross dimensions, even into fantasy, and he was finally able to get his plastic surgery just the way he wanted it.

He still didn't get to have a normal childhood, though. :*( poor Orochimichael


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2014)

ObiKakaRin drama.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 29, 2014)

Sasuke & Naruto not using their Megazords to protect themselves make absolutely no fucking sense what-so-ever.

FULL STOP.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> If there is going to be some Obito flashbacks, we better see how he took control of Yagura and why Isobu was taken from him. Kishi should've done a flashback on that a long time ago.



I think it's safe to say that there will just be a lot of holes in Obito's life, especially from that time period, that will never be explained. Should have stopped expecting it a long time ago.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Does it really matter if Obito dies or not? Madara will return and redeem himself, with the Rinne Tensei.


If he dies in another dimension, I don't think Rinnei Tensei will help. Beyond the means of the range of Rinnei Tensei's jutsu after all. And what if Madara isn't returning?

Why do people WANT a Rinnei Tensei at this point?


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 29, 2014)

Possible (unconfirmed) *spoiler*.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2014)

Eh it actually sounds plausible but I seriously doubt it's legitimate.

Most people can surmise that this chapter probably includes Obito dying and more half-assed and bizarre fighting against Kaguya, so we will probably get a lot of fake spoilers that are partially correct. 

I want Hokages and legs, but I am leery to think we'd get them when we can have Rin wangst instead.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh it actually sounds plausible but I seriously doubt it's legitimate.
> 
> Most people can surmise that this chapter probably includes Obito dying and more half-assed and bizarre fighting against Kaguya.
> 
> I want Hokages and legs, but I am leery to think we'd get them when we can have Rin wangst instead.



but i.......... i like rin


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 29, 2014)

Obito can't just go away like this.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 29, 2014)

It's a good send-off IMO.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 29, 2014)

Assuming Obito does die, I don't think we're going to get many--if any--Rin flashbacks. It made sense earlier when he was the focal-point villain and his character was being expounded upon, but now it would create an odd break in the story and wouldn't highlight anything new. Plus, the way the previous chapter ended serves as good cutoff point for his inner thoughts.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Assuming he _does _die


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Obito can't just go away like this.


Why? He's brought Sasuke back, brought Naruto back to life, protected Kakashi and Naruto from Kaguya's attempt to kill them. Why should he be allowed to survive? Doesn't he earn a rest?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 29, 2014)

Obito is not allowed to rest until he pops Susanoo


----------



## DanielTimothy (Jul 29, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I predict Obito meet Rin on the path of death, telling him he must survive in order to achieve his goals.
> 
> Then he wakes up, telling everyone he wants to become the next hokage.
> 
> The clusterfuck starts.



Don't get me excited for things that probably wont happen...


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't even understand how anyone's afraid of dying when Naruto is Jesus atm.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I don't even understand how anyone's afraid of dying when Naruto is Jesus atm.


Naruto's power has shown to have limits by his conversation with Obito, with Obito still dying despite his chakra restored. Not to mention Obito now was stabbed by Kaguya's bone technique, his body is turning into ash.


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 29, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Possible (unconfirmed) *spoiler*.



highly doubt this for a couple reasons
1)waaaaay to early for a legitimate spoiler
2) Isn't Kakashi already in front of Sauske? He is already in the perfect spot for being a meat shield so why would he go to Naruto?
3) I highly doubt Naruto and Sauke will be still disabled in this chapter so there should be no reason for Kakashi or Sakura to run and be meat shields.

got a couple more but I don't want to make this longer than I have too.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 29, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Possible (unconfirmed) *spoiler*.



And how many times has takL repeated that this source doesn't even post in coherent Japanese? 

Anyway, ya'll ready for some Xtreme Rin flashbacking?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm gonna LMFAO if Naruto brings Obito back out of thin air. Like WUT


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Possible (unconfirmed) *spoiler*.



Lacks new Rinnegan feats and Rin.

Fuck out of here wit dat shit son. :ignoramus



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If he dies in another dimension, I don't think Rinnei Tensei will help. Beyond the means of the range of Rinnei Tensei's jutsu after all. And what if Madara isn't returning?
> 
> Why do people WANT a Rinnei Tensei at this point?



Didn't say I wanted it to happen, just expect it to, as you should.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lacks new Rinnegan feats and Rin.
> 
> Fuck out of here wit dat shit son. :ignoramus
> [/FONT]



i am one of the few rin fans so i am enjoying your tears 

i don't like obito but rin is another  story


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 29, 2014)

Obito: Agh... I die...

*poof*

*it's a log*


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto's power has shown to have limits by his conversation with Obito, with Obito still dying despite his chakra restored. Not to mention Obito now was stabbed by Kaguya's bone technique, his body is turning into ash.



So that means...

Oh no, Gai-sensei!!!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto's power has shown to have limits by his conversation with Obito, with Obito still dying despite his chakra restored. Not to mention Obito now was stabbed by Kaguya's bone technique, his body is turning into ash.



Gai's body was literally breaking apart and Naruto somehow fixed that. 

And Obito wasn't dying after Naruto healed him. He just decided he didn't care if he lived or died.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Gai's body was literally breaking apart and Naruto somehow fixed that.
> 
> And Obito wasn't dying after Naruto healed him. He just decided he didn't care if he lived or died.


Obito said he was going to die _despite_ what Naruto did to him. Naruto managed to rekindle a small amount of power in Gai's body, but we don't know if he could recover given the state of his body. 

Naruto's power has limits, his conversation with Obito proved that.

Obito: Am I not...dead?

Naruto: I helped you recover...but...

Obito: Yeah...I know...

From that conversation, Obito is still dying despite Naruto's best efforts.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 29, 2014)

We all know this is going to be one of the worst chapters in the history of the manga, with horrible Rin flashbacks; right? I mean what is there to even discuss.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 29, 2014)

Turrin said:


> We all know this is going to be one of the worst chapters in the history of the manga, with horrible Rin flashbacks; right? I mean what is there to even discuss.



​


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2014)

Turrin said:


> We all know this is going to be one of the worst chapters in the history of the manga, with horrible Rin flashbacks; right? I mean what is there to even discuss.


I don't think so. Obito's already HAD his flashbacks.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 29, 2014)

Rin is the best thing to ever happen to this manga.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2014)

Obito meets with Rin afterlife and NF loses it's mind.

At least it's over guys.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Obito meets with Rin afterlife and NF loses it's mind.
> 
> _*At least it's over guys*_.



[YOUTUBE]jrYxlyc83s0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theworks (Jul 29, 2014)

I started liking Rin after the Kakashi anime filler earlier this year, so I think I'll actually enjoy this chapter. Will of Rin soloes everything.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 29, 2014)

Gai isn't going too die the reason why Obito couldn't be healed is because he literally had his lifeforce stolen from him that can't be fixed Gai still has his and can be healed.


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2014)

theworks said:


> I started liking Rin after the Kakashi anime filler earlier this year, so I think I'll actually enjoy this chapter. Will of Rin soloes everything.



will of rin solos hatred.  welcom,  my brother


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't think so. Obito's already HAD his flashbacks.



Any major character that dies must have flashbacks before their end. It's like a rule in this manga, just because Obito had flashbacks before doesn't mean he won't get them now. That's not how it works in this manga. It is this fundamental lack of understanding that causes pretty much all your predictions to fall flat on their faces.

Forum's going to have a childish meltdown again at one chapter featuring Rin, even though she barely gets major appearances and only had one important dialogue role in all the war arc (in chapter 653 btw). Honestly we should get MORE Rin so we can learn something about her character besides the fact that she's "nice".

You guys talk and think about Rin more than Obito and Kakashi combined, and those two have hallucinations about her.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Obito said he was going to die _despite_ what Naruto did to him. Naruto managed to rekindle a small amount of power in Gai's body, but we don't know if he could recover given the state of his body.
> 
> Naruto's power has limits, *his conversation with Obito proved that*.
> 
> ...



No it didn't. Nothing was proven, they could've been referring to Madara succeeding in the Infinite Tsukuyomi. You know nothing.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> No it didn't. Nothing was proven, they could've been referring to Madara succeeding in the Infinite Tsukuyomi. You know nothing.



Sakura blatantly said that Obito knows he has no time left. That's why he's risking his life.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 29, 2014)

In Trollbito we trust.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 29, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Anyway, ya'll ready for some Xtreme Rin flashbacking?


Hella, I'm out of here.  I'll swing by later.

It's not like I dislike Rin. I like her. But there's nothing to antecipate from this. Obito's going to die (maybe or finally IDK id lol if he didn't) and then he'll flashback to Rin. Nobody cares.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sakura blatantly said that Obito knows he has no time left. That's why he's risking his life.



What? I remember seeing nothing of this.


----------



## JaggerJax (Jul 29, 2014)

How I want it to go......

Kakashi : Obito nooo!  ( charges Kaguya)

 clash bang bam  

Naruto Sasuke team double wammy....

It doesn't work....

Naruto ALmost dies

Sasuke Almost dies

Tricky naruto  idea
\
Bye BYe Kurama


This IS HOW IT WILL GO:

Picture picture flashback, small talk, mini -surprise, the end.

Approximate "real time" amount of action: 1 minute 

Ya so basically still 50 chapters from the defeat of Kaguya


----------



## SaiST (Jul 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> What? I remember seeing nothing of this.


Obito: Am I not...dead?

Naruto: I helped you recover...but...

Obito: Yeah...I know...
Link removed


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 29, 2014)

19 pages of Rin flashbacks.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Anyway, ya'll ready for some Xtreme Rin flashbacking?


----------



## Dantia (Jul 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> What? I remember seeing nothing of this.



Get rekt 

Anyways, inb4 Rin and Obito meets in the after life.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2014)

What if Kishimoto surprises us and Obito doesn't get anymore flashbacks (considering how many he had, that was already his deathflag) and just see's Rin briefly as he dies?


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought Obito was going to die anyway because he was a Jin who had his beast ripped out of him.
He got some of the chakra back from Mads, but then gave it to Naruto.

I actually don't really remember if that was even a plot point or If I'm just making that up.
The entire war arc is just a giant blur to me at this point.


----------



## herobito (Jul 29, 2014)

so much rin obito hate lol.  its funny.  
i wanted obito to take out bz, his body crumbling makes it so that no one can use his body or eyes for edo or escaping kamui world.

obitos dying not from juubi extraction but from rt i guess.  gedo saved him that time.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2014)

herobito said:


> so much rin obito hate lol.  its funny.
> i wanted obito to take out bz, his body crumbling makes it so that no one can use his body or eyes for edo or escaping kamui world.
> 
> obitos dying not from juubi extraction but from rt i guess.  gedo saved him that time.


Sakura said he was dying even before getting hit by the Ash Bone.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 29, 2014)

So it seems you all are ready for a chapter in which noting happens, its full of flasbacks and maybe maybe one panel for teasing. 

This is as low as it goes for waiting a manga.

What options we have? 
FAP to the kages? Thats new and refreshing or let the RIN force 
take you


----------



## herobito (Jul 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sakura said he was dying even before getting hit by the Ash Bone.



i know.  i said he was already dieing from rt.


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2014)

Rinne Power is no joke. Even Naruto's Sage enhanced Yang power couldn't bring Obito back permanently.

Not surprised. :ignoramus


----------



## theworks (Jul 29, 2014)

When are the spoilers usually out?

I usually wake up just as the chapters are releasing, but I don't feel like sleeping tonight.


----------



## Sora (Jul 29, 2014)

usually 2-3 am US eastern time


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 29, 2014)

Curious to see if the Gedo's arm will still serve any kind of purpose, or not. Obviously if Obito dies Kamuiland will go with him where the arm in currently stored.  (Unless Kaguya's Rinnegan can access all dojutsu, in which case there are some alternate possibilities). I mean, it's unusual where an obvious plot device like this is introduced and left untouched.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 29, 2014)

theworks said:


> When are the spoilers usually out?
> 
> I usually wake up just as the chapters are releasing, but I don't feel like sleeping tonight.



~3 hours from now.


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2014)

The Format said:


> Curious to see if the Gedo's arm will still serve any kind of purpose, or not. Obviously if Obito dies Kamuiland will go with him where the arm in currently stored.  (Unless Kaguya's Rinnegan can access all dojutsu, in which case there are some alternate possibilities). I mean, it's unusual where an obvious plot device like this is introduced and left untouched.



What value could it possibly have? Didn't seem to hinder Madara's power at all.


----------



## herobito (Jul 29, 2014)

The Format said:


> Curious to see if the Gedo's arm will still serve any kind of purpose, or not. Obviously if Obito dies Kamuiland will go with him where the arm in currently stored.  (Unless Kaguya's Rinnegan can access all dojutsu, in which case there are some alternate possibilities). I mean, it's unusual where an obvious plot device like this is introduced and left untouched.



i was hoping it would be used to help obito, or some sort of plan.  if the hokage need a chakra source for their jutsu, the gedo arm can help.  if its not in kamui world for obito to see i call bs.


----------



## theworks (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> What value could it possibly have? Didn't seem to hinder Madara's power at all.



IDK. Just seems odd that Kishi would dedicate panels to Kakashi ripping the arm off without it serving a purpose? 

Or did he just want to give Mads a reason to hype Kamui 



herobito said:


> i was hoping it would be used to help obito, or some sort of plan.  *if the hokage need a chakra source for their jutsu*, the gedo arm can help.  if its not in kamui world for obito to see i call bs.


This would make sense. Although I'm not sure how it's viable at this point with Obito about to disintegrate and all


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2014)

The Format said:


> IDK. Just seems odd that Kishi would dedicate panels to Kakashi ripping the arm off without it serving a purpose?
> 
> Or did he just want to give Mads a reason to hype Kamui



Kamui being, nothing he could not handle.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> What value could it possibly have? Didn't seem to hinder Madara's power at all.


it didnt hinder

just like the tree didnt hinder Madara but it sure as shit helped his power when he absorbed it


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kamui being, nothing he could not handle.



Kamui is the reason Naruto is in god-mode and Sasuke (and his Rinnegan ) isn't pounding sand right now


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2014)

The Format said:


> Kamui is the reason Naruto is in god-mode and Sasuke (and his Rinnegan ) isn't pounding sand right now



What can I say, it's good for escaping.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2014)

Tobirama should edo tensei him.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope he doesn't die just so that moron KOL chucks a gigantic hissy fit


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 29, 2014)

The Format said:


> Curious to see if the Gedo's arm will still serve any kind of purpose, or not. Obviously if Obito dies Kamuiland will go with him where the arm in currently stored.  (Unless Kaguya's Rinnegan can access all dojutsu, in which case there are some alternate possibilities). I mean, it's unusual where an obvious plot device like this is introduced and left untouched.



Yeah, I've been hoping that it gets used for a while now.  Maybe when it was warped into Kamui land it just remained inside his body, explaining how he was able to survive so long and get his staff back. Maybe just before he dies he can transfer the arm to Naruto, and his Kamui abilites to Sasuke for a quick powerup.  Though with the way Kishi's been introducing plot devices and seemingly forgetting them I don't know how likely it is.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 29, 2014)

I just have to question, now that Obito's supposedly gonna die, what aside from PiS is going to stop Kaguya from separating them again? I can understand getting home via reverse summon though.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 29, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I just have to question, now that Obito's supposedly gonna die, what aside from PiS is going to stop Kaguya from separating them again? I can understand getting home via reverse summon though.



Shit, what's stopping her from being like lol and shooting more bones at them


----------



## herobito (Jul 29, 2014)

plot, power up and freindship will keep them from needing obito anymore.  she shoulda just dropped them in acid.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Tobirama should edo tensei him.



He would if niccas would allow him to.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I rather have a Chapter about Sakura's Manicure then go through flashbacks. Just die please obito just die. But can you have a flashback if you fade to nothing and die.


----------



## Talis (Jul 29, 2014)

Obito suvives a stab in the heart but a stab in his belly is going to kill him.
What happend to this manga.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 29, 2014)

I love how Sakura says it like Obito is only dying for them to begin with because he's dying anyway.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 29, 2014)

He only survived that stab in the heart because he became the Shinjū's Jinchūriki.

And this stab in the belly leads to the disintegration of his entire body.


----------



## Talis (Jul 29, 2014)

SaiST said:


> He only survived that stab in the heart because he became the Shinjū's Jinchūriki.
> 
> And this stab in the belly leads to the disintegration of his entire body.


He still has the Gedou inside him doesnt he, now i think off it the Gedou's chakra should have been enough for teleporting in the dimensions.


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2014)

Talis said:


> He still has the Gedou inside him doesnt he, now i think off it the Gedou's chakra should have been enough for teleporting in the dimensions.



No, no he does not. 

Madara's summoning technique forcefully expelled the Gedo from his body, he then used it to seal all nine Bijuu before becoming the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.

How can you forget....


----------



## SaiST (Jul 29, 2014)

Talis said:


> He still has the Gedou inside him doesnt he


Nope. Was forcefully extracted from Obito's body when Madara summoned it immediately after reacquiring his right Rinnegan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2014)

SaiST said:


> He only survived that stab in the heart because he became the Shinjū's Jinchūriki.
> 
> And this stab in the belly leads to the disintegration of his entire body.



he could evade death by using Izanagi but sadly he want to die he will not use it, a shame Naruto could have healed the eye after using it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 29, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> he could evade death by using Izanagi but sadly he want to die he will not use it, a shame Naruto could have healed the eye after using it.


Not really. Izanagi has to be used BEFORE a lethal attack hits. Obito already sacrificed his window to activate it to save Kakashi.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 30, 2014)

Obito will use his eyes...to teleport his eyes...into Kakashi's eye sockets. Lmao.


----------



## Talis (Jul 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> No, no he does not.
> 
> Madara's summoning technique forcefully expelled the Gedo from his body, he then used it to seal all nine Bijuu before becoming the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.
> 
> How can you forget....


I am not remembering the most stuff after chapter 620~+ the manga didnt make any sense starting around these chapters therefore i dont take it serious anymore.

I doubt Obito will get disintegrated, i think its not Kishis style to kill of a character like this lol, something tells me that the hokages will save him,


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 30, 2014)

Kakashi isn't getting Obito's eyes.

I'm going to be so glad once Obito's gone this will put an end to this shit and Kakashi fanboys will finally have to accept it once and for all.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Naruto can use someone's life force to regrow body parts. And he can infuse life too.

The ONLY way Obito dies is if he chooses to. Or if Naruto does what he did last chapter and decides not to use his powers.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 30, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Naruto can use someone's life force to regrow body parts. And he can infuse life too.
> 
> The ONLY way Obito dies is if he chooses to. Or if Naruto does what he did last chapter and decides not to use his powers.



There seems to be a lot of denial surrounding Obito's inevitable demise. Of course, lots a people weree trolled believing Obito was dead when black zetsu told us, so I guess it's not without merit.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 30, 2014)

Clueless as to what'll happen in ch 687.

All I know is, there's no way it could be worse than last weeks' chapter.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 30, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not really. Izanagi has to be used BEFORE a lethal attack hits


Madara's... Well, let's call it _"Tensha Fuin: Izanagi"_ for now?kind of threw this restriction out the window.

*Not* that I believe Obito's going to use Izanagi to get out of this situation.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 30, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not really. Izanagi has to be used BEFORE a lethal attack hits. Obito already sacrificed his window to activate it to save Kakashi.



Actually, it's used precisely at the moment the attack hits.

Ex: Sasuke vs Danzo.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 30, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Madara's... Well, let's call it _"Tensha Fuin: Izanagi"_ for now—kind of threw this restriction out the window.
> 
> *Not* that I believe Obito's going to use Izanagi to get out of this situation.


It seemed like Madara prepared that Izanagi WELL in advanced.



Luiz said:


> Actually, it's used precisely at the moment the attack hits.
> 
> Ex: Sasuke vs Danzo.


Actually with Danzo, he activated Izanagi right before he even started to battle Sasuke. He then ran in, attacked with impunity knowing that he couldn't die for 60 second intervals. He turned Izanagi off when he broke Sasuke's Tsukuyomi/Genjutsu: Sharingan, then turned it back on.


----------



## Azula (Jul 30, 2014)

Obito meets adult rin in the after life


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Clueless as to what'll happen in ch 687.
> 
> *All I know is, there's no way it could be worse than last weeks' chapter.*



Not that I disliked the last chapter, but don't jinx yourself.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 30, 2014)

This chapter is pretty easy to predict. 

Obito says his goodbyes to Kakashi, entrusts Naruto to bring peace to the world, and then spends the rest of the chapter flashbacking to Rin (again) before finally fading away at the end. Boring, but I'm 99 percent sure that's what happens.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jul 30, 2014)

Expecting good chapter with good plottwist.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 30, 2014)

2000th Rin Flashback.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 30, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It seemed like Madara prepared that Izanagi WELL in advanced.


It was prepared to activate after his death, it wasn't actually active until that point.

Kind of shatters the rules we had already established for Izanagi, which is why I don't like it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2014)

MYJC said:


> This chapter is pretty easy to predict.
> 
> Obito says his goodbyes to Kakashi, entrusts Naruto to bring peace to the world, and then spends the rest of the chapter flashbacking to Rin (again) before finally fading away at the end. Boring, but I'm 99 percent sure that's what happens.



Yep exactly what'll happen. 

And exactly how Obito should go out, on his own terms. Classic chapter.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jul 30, 2014)

at people beliving that Obito is gonna die. Trust me he is not dying this chapter.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 30, 2014)

SaiST said:


> It was prepared to activate after his death, it wasn't actually active until that point.
> 
> Kind of shatters the rules we had already established for Izanagi, which is why I don't like it.


If it means another Sharingan can do that Rinnegan can't, I say welcome it.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2014)

MYJC said:


> This chapter is pretty easy to predict.
> 
> Obito says his goodbyes to Kakashi, entrusts Naruto to bring peace to the world, and then spends the rest of the chapter flashbacking to Rin (again) before finally fading away at the end. Boring, but I'm 99 percent sure that's what happens.



I'll third this.

Except we might also get an explanation for why Kakashi/Obito could stand up last chapter. Kishi was quick to explain Naruto's little trick against Kaguya a while back, so..maybe Kishi won't let it go so easy.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 30, 2014)

Obito is dying there's no possible way for him too survive this aside from Izanagi but Obito already stated he wants too die so you can forget about that happening.


----------



## ScottofFury (Jul 30, 2014)

Prime Hiruzen is returns and one shots Kaguya, absorbs all the chakra and opens a portal and goes to Bleach to absorb all reishi,


----------



## Katy Perry (Jul 30, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Obito is dying there's no possible way for him too survive this aside from Izanagi but Obito already stated he wants too die so you can forget about that happening.


You forgot you are reading Kishimoto's manga. No way Obito is gonna die like that.

Last time he sacrificed himself he got saved by Madara. This time is no different.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 30, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> You forgot you are reading Kishimoto's manga. No way Obito is gonna die like that.
> 
> Last time he sacrificed himself he got saved by Madara. This time is no different.




You think he'd back pedal on a perfect exit for Obito's character that he literally set up for last chapter?


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> If it means another Sharingan can do that Rinnegan can't, I say welcome it.




*Spoiler*: __ 






[SIZE=+5]*YOINK!!!!*[/SIZE]​


----------



## Katy Perry (Jul 30, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> You think he'd back pedal on a perfect exit for Obito's character that he literally set up for last chapter?


By disintegrating him? Obito is not gonna die like that.


----------



## KnightGhost (Jul 30, 2014)

Does evil still give early spoiler


----------



## herobito (Jul 30, 2014)

kaguya sees obitos bravery and falls in love with him.  she seals herself. the end.  

pretty dissapointed we didnt see him do something important.  he was downgraded from mastermind manipulator to best bud.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2014)

herobito said:


> kaguya sees obitos bravery and falls in love with him.  she seals herself. the end.
> 
> pretty dissapointed we didnt see him do something important.  he was downgraded from mastermind manipulator to best bud.



No Kamui Susano'o.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jul 30, 2014)

KnightGhost said:


> Does evil still give early spoiler



Chapter is gonna be out in 1-1.5 hours. Evil is bit late for the party.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2014)

Inb4 Tobirama Edo's Obito and then throws him in jail.


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Not that I disliked the last chapter, but don't jinx yourself.



I second this


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 30, 2014)

Lack of a 3rd MS tech is really disappointing. Not sure why Kishi couldn't have just thrown something in there. It could have been as simple as having Obito use V1 Susanoo to stop the disintegrating bone from hitting Kakashi while he himself still getting impaled. Now there will always be questions, unless Kakashi somehow gets Obito's MS dojutsu.


----------



## herobito (Jul 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> No Kamui Susano'o.



lol. i never expected one.  but some sort of action would have been nice.  instead he went on a useless hide and seek with sakura.  no info about the core dimension,or the castles. nutin.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 30, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Inb4 Tobirama Edo's Obito and then throws him in jail.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 30, 2014)

Pardon me while I get this off my chest.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 30, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> You forgot you are reading Kishimoto's manga. No way Obito is gonna die like that.
> 
> Last time he sacrificed himself he got saved by Madara. This time is no different.


I think Obito is getting off easy if you ask me he should have too face the families of the people's lives he's destroyed in pursuit of his goal and then he should be executed.

How's Obito going too survive being turned into ash and this time his death is permanent there's no chance of him being brought back as an edo or Rinnei tensei because he will be left in that dimension.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jul 30, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I think Obito is getting off easy if you ask me he should have too face the families of the people's lives he's destroyed in pursuit of his goal and then he should be executed.
> 
> How's Obito going too survive being turned into ash and this time his death is permanent there's no chance of him being brought back as an edo or Rinnei tensei because he will be left in that dimension.


What about Hago and company? I think they might do something to recover them and heal Obito in the process.


----------



## herobito (Jul 30, 2014)

it is a good way to prevent his body from being used.  if he warps bz and warps himself away, bz wont escape.

and i do think sasuke spoke with him earlier.  sasuke went ''...... focus on the enemy.''  thats what obito said a few chaps ago.

kamui world is like yomi.  a graveyard. i always knew he'd die there.  that might mean that a rt from madara or whoever wont reach him since chakra is cut off in there.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Rinnei tensei because he will be left in that dimension.



That's assuming dimensions don't share the same spirit world.

But naw, he probably won't be — I think Kishi should avoid reviving him, if he decides to end the war with the Six Paths Rebirth Jutsu.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jul 30, 2014)

The Format said:


> Lack of a 3rd MS tech is really disappointing. Not sure why Kishi couldn't have just thrown something in there. It could have been as simple as having Obito use V1 Susanoo to stop the disintegrating bone from hitting Kakashi while he himself still getting impaled. Now there will always be questions, unless Kakashi somehow gets Obito's MS dojutsu.



Read the mythology that these abilities are based off. Susanoo has relation to Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi and Kagutsuchi......hence Sasuke and Itachi having Susanoo being logical.

Ignoring that, Susanoo has been portrayed as being the true power of the Uchiha only available to Indra's reincarnates (and their brothers).


----------



## Revolution (Jul 30, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Pardon me while I get this off my chest.



Um . . .

Why should Sasuke be the one to say sorry to the man who destroyed the village, blamed it on the Uchiha, killed the Uchiha, kidnapped him, implanted him with Zetsu slime spies, threatened to kill him if he didn't obey Akatsuki orders, betray him and reveal his location at the Kage Summit (and probably put a curse seal on his heart) just because he used Sakura to get Sasuke out of the Sahara Dessert???  

Yeah Sasuke, Say "Sorry" to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> That's assuming dimensions don't share the same spirit world.
> 
> But naw, he probably won't be — I think Kishi should avoid reviving him, if he decides to end the war with the Six Paths Rebirth Jutsu.


I think you need an actual body for Rinnei tensei to work and since Obito will be ash I think that rules that out as well.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I think you need an actual body for Rinnei tensei to work and since Obito will be ash I think that rules him out.



Not sure how things work anymore. Madara was revived from an Edo Tensei's corpse.

Still makes no sense.


----------



## Mechnum (Jul 30, 2014)

loos like there is no chance that obito will survive


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 30, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Read the mythology that these abilities are based off. Susanoo has relation to Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi and Kagutsuchi......hence Sasuke and Itachi having Susanoo being logical.
> 
> Ignoring that, Susanoo has been portrayed as being the true power of the Uchiha only available to Indra's reincarnates (and their brothers).



I don't believe the interpretation is as clear cut as you're making it out to be. This actually is a very contentious point as far as I know, although I don't usually participate in these debates. 

You also have to consider that Mads has shown neither Ama nor Tsukuyomi (despite ample opportunities to) and has access to Susanoo.

Finally, while I don't consider it canon in the least, I think one has to consider the mere fact that Kishi would even entertain the idea of providing a framework for a Shisui Susanoo speaks somewhat towards the theory that the dojutsu you listed are mandatory prerequisites.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



He could have easily said: "_A power that only those who have awakened Amaterasu and Tsukyomi can achieve. The third power, The Susano'o_."


Other 1-2 combinations are fair game.


----------



## herobito (Jul 30, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Um . . .
> 
> Why should Sasuke be the one to say sorry to the man who destroyed the village, blamed it on the Uchiha, killed the Uchiha, kidnapped him, implanted him with Zetsu slime spies, threatened to kill him if he didn't obey Akatsuki orders, betray him and reveal his location at the Kage Summit (and probably put a curse seal on his heart) just because he used Sakura to get Sasuke out of the Sahara Dessert???
> 
> Yeah Sasuke, Say "Sorry" to him.



yes its a mess but coup was gonnna happen anyway, sasuke used people too.  obito told sasuke most of the truth.  its not like sasuke cared about tobi using him.

dont forget about bz being the cause


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 30, 2014)

Source


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 30, 2014)

will of the fire


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _tag yo shit_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2014)

One of the things I would like to know at least is how Obito managed to re-create his Yang-looking RS staff after he was no longer a Juubi Jinchuurik when he stabbed Madara with his hand before getting the remaining Bijuu chakra to revive Naruto.

Maybe former Juubi Jinchuurikis, if they manage to survive the Juubi extraction, are left sharing some type of compatibility with the Juubi's power?

EDIT: Oh its out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> One of the things I would like to know at least is how Obito managed to re-create his Yang-looking RS staff after he was no longer a Juubi Jinchuurik when he stabbed Madara with his hand before getting the remaining Bijuu chakra to revive Naruto.
> 
> Maybe former Juubi Jinchuurikis, if they manage to survive the Juubi extraction, are left sharing some type of compatibility with the Juubi's power?
> 
> EDIT: Oh its out.



well Gaara still had some of Shukaku abilities so...


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 30, 2014)

The interactions beetween Obito and Naruto were by far the most boring or unbelievable panels I've ever seen. 

I don't want to see Rin's face anymore.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> at people beliving that Obito is gonna die. Trust me he is not dying this chapter.



[SIZE=+2]*1 Hour Later*[/SIZE]:



Katy Perry said:


> ck ck ck


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 30, 2014)

Last page: Panel right below Naruto's face, right before Obito meeting Rin... )s that supposed to be Obito? Looks suspiciously like it should be someone else...


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 30, 2014)

Woo. Kagura's arm got torn off!


----------



## Rosi (Jul 30, 2014)

Damn, I cried 


my bby


----------



## Sin3dd (Jul 30, 2014)

Chapter 687: You Will (Obito's message to Naruto - You Will Become Hokage)
Not long ago, in chapter 683 Obito was awakened by Naruto and now he died... *please wake up just to die*
In this time Obito helped Sasuke to escape from that dimension.
There was no absolution for Obito! He manipulated Nagato, started the Fourth Great Ninja War, killed Minato, Kushina, Konan, Neji and others. For what? To free them from this "miserable world"? After all he did I can't believe how Naruto can respect him...even if he stayed alive til' the end of the Manga, there's no way he could have become Hokage, no way!
He saved Sakura one time with Kamui teleporting her to the battlefield and almost was on the verge of death by the hands by Madara, lucky for him he didn't died that time. Now he did it again, with Kakashi. Too bad he died without giving his Sharingan to Kakashi (could have been the 2nd time). Kakashi is now really hopless!!!
Obito, always sacrificing for others. After all, he choose to die, not the others. He always sought death in order to reunite him with Rin in his "Dream World". He could have survived longer if he wasn't so foolish to save everyone...In the end, maybe he did all of this to redeem himself. He got his final words, he's dead 100%, he's not faking death anymore! We believed many times that Obito died in some chapters, like when he had that hole in his stomach, the beasts released from him or after Black Zetsu detached from him and keep goin'. We thought he died in almost every chapter after his defeat.
NOTE: Sasuke is the last Uchiha alive. *we aren't sure if Madara is alive or dead*.
Adios Obito! You are dead! To be honest, I liked Obito more when he had his mask, one of my favs characters! He survived more than I ever expected...


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2014)

Is it possible to track posts in the Telegrams section??

Also, I miss this part of the story.


----------

